# Another day on the New II



## New River Rat (Sep 28, 2014)

Had a friend call me up and wanted to fish on Thursday. We hooked up yesterday on the New. We went back to the area I had gone "swimming" last trip and chased smallies. My partner finished his day with probably 20 caught, nothing of size. I wound up with six, all between 15" and 18". Funny thing was, we threw from the same boat, in the same areas, often with very similar, if not the same lure. He got numbers, I got size. We both used braid, his was equipped with a co-poly leader, my braid was tied direct. I have never thought a leader was a good idea, and yesterday reinforced my opinion.

Here's the biggest of the day:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice ones  =D>


----------



## Y_J (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice looking catch.. Congrats


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice fish. That looks like what I was catching on the Delaware River on a torpedo top water lure. I don't use leaders or swivels either.


----------

